# What is the best homepage to set your browser to?



## leiutennantlats (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all I am looking for a good homepage to set my browser to. Something fast and simple to use. Any ideas?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine is set to About:Blank.

I don't need any homepage preventing my IE from opening fast.

I prefer simply clicking on Favorites or links.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't decide, so I have three, including this site. They are 3 sites I am going to anyhow, so I'm not really disagreeing with *Phantom010*. I've used none also.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I have mine set to an iGoogle homepage. iGoogle lets you add elements and customize the page as you want. I've got several news feeds, a weather app, my local movie theaters, and several other apps that I often need, like Google docs and calendar. etc.

It's the perfect homepage, cause I made it.


----------



## chronk (May 24, 2007)

I have used about:blank for a time as well - not bad - Quick.

I like a fast search engine home page so I use google.com especially because I have a gmail account as well.
If gmail account were not an issue I would consider using: http://www.ixquick.com/ another fast search engine.

One one computer I use the default msn.com derived site - good for news - but no so fast.

I have learned some html - and have in the past used my own home page on my own computer with some of my favorite and most used Internet site.

I have moved computers so many times and due to laziness /business that my personal-bookmarks.html file is not up to date, but I have it as a bookmark and sometimes refer to it or update it - maybe get it up to data again some day.
It was / is fun to play with if you have learned some html or have a desire to.

Good question - several or many answers - have to find the one / ones that fit you.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

It depends what you are interested in,
My home page is TSG for many years, otherwise I have refenced links in Favorits/Bookmarks for other places.

And Welcome to TSG.


----------



## jono_shaw (Apr 27, 2010)

Joobus: The Contents Page of the Web! 
www.joobus.com


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html for fascinating pictures from outer (and occasionally) inner space. It's not quick to load on dialup but you can d/l higher resolution versions to use for wallpaper.

Helps to keep things in proportion and remind me of my total insignificance in the great scheme of things (always assuming that there is a scheme)!!


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

TOGG, very nice link


----------

